# High mileage reliability



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I hope all is well with the administrators and members. 
Its been am while scine I was here because I sold my 2005 GTO 3 years ago, but now I may be coming back. I'm looking at a Cyclone Gray 2005 with 20000 miles on the od. I also keep my cars excellent, but this time I want this GTO for real world duty as a daily commuter car ( 100 miles per day). I am aware of the gas mileage and the Moble 1 oil changes but my question rests more in how far these cars can go if maintained well. 
My Honday Accord is on 153000 miles and is running very strong. I want to pass the Accord to my kids, and experience a thrill ride everyday with the GTO. Snows in the Winter of course. 

How crazy am I?:willy:


----------



## mbmGTO (Jun 3, 2012)

Not crazy at all. I've had my goat for about a year and a half now and in that time I've put about 50k miles on it. now she's sitting at 104k on the clock. I put about 100 miles a day on it, and I even drove it all through the winter. Indiana winters get pretty nasty, but with some blizzaks on a set of winter rims...she rode through like a champ (with 2 car washes a week to get the salt off). Anyhow, the gas mileage isnt all that bad if you keep your foot off of it. on the interstate i've managed to hit right around 23-24 avg mpg. the wear and tear is honestly better than most cars i have had in the past. tierods are shot at the moment, but that's a cheap fix. I'm getting some nasty driveshaft vibration at the moment coming from the center bearing carrier cracking and tearing. Solution for that is a $300 salvage shaft. i say go for it, it has yet to treat me badly.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for replying and your well thought out response. I am glad to hear your GTO is serving well as a daily driver. Plus, its the coolest car on the road. I am scheduled for a test drive tomorrow along with a V6 Honda Accord. Obviously, only one of those cars exites me. 
Is yours a manual 6? The GTO I'm looking is a manual 6, which I would normally perfer for this type of car?, but traffic and clutch wear/ leg wear is a concern.

Thanks again mbmGTO.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Raspy, it's been awhile. Welcome back!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rasp... good to see your thinking of making a return. As with anything, longevity is dependent on use or more specifically lack of abuse. A friends 04 has 170k + on the odo and has provided mostly trouble free miles. Around 160k the clutch, front strut mounts were replaced and leaking rear diff seal was repaired. Its use is daily commuter by week and long haul runner on weekends during college football season. If your daily commute is city traffic, the fuel mileage be it either a manual or auto is going to suck the $$ out of your wallet. If your using 684, 84, parkways and back county routes around Brewster, a manual won't be as bad as an auto.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Red Bearded Goat and 68greengoat- so great to here from you guys. I really missed all of you and true to form, great advice. You guys walked me through many projects saving me $$$$$$$.

I plan on going for it so I'll report back tomorrow night let you know if I can justify my return here.

This GTO is a 1 owner, garage kept Princess, so I'm pumped about it. 

Its all highway driving with stop and go only on the Hutch in the PM. I can live that.


----------



## mbmGTO (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine is an m6, and i'm impressed the clutch has held up for this long as i was pretty rough on the car when I first got it. I enjoy driving, after a long day at work i'm ok with a long commute home to wind down from the day. That being said...I need a car that will not make me absolutely hate my drive home. My goat keeps my attention in ways an accord obviously wouldn't. smooth ride, plenty of power, and the factory sound system is...acceptable. the real sound system is coming out the rear end anyway.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

True True and True. I remember even on hot days keeping the windows open so I could hear the wonderful exhaust note.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to let you all know, the dealer sold the GTO prior to me going to see it. I've never been to that dealer and I imagine its a very high volume , high sales pressure place. Its an Acura dealer that had 3 GTO's for sale but only the one I wanted was a Cyclone Gray with low enough miles on her. At least a salesperson called before I made the 2 hour trip.

There is a Spice Red GTO for sale close to me. Its owned by a GM tech who is the original owner. The GTO has many mods like a racing cam, Coated headers, custom exhaust etc. and is boosting 500 HP. This guy really took care of this car but its too much for my needs- especially to be crawling down the Hutch each evening. 

I will rethink which way to go. It was so nice hearing from old friends and I'll always come back to read posts and ask questions. 
Take care and Drive on!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a garage queen with low miles if you plan to drive it tons. Pick something up with 50-60k miles, save some money, and hopefully it has the susnepsion already replaced.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks jpalamar- that makes sense.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I also wouldn't buy a highly modded car for anything but a track car. If my mother were alive today and drove a GTO she could get 100,000+ out of the brakes and 300,00+ out of the car but somebody that modded it up probably doesn't drive like my mother did.


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

Figure the same engine/trans combinations have been used in many different GM vehicles over the years. They are rock solid. My turbo GTO has 130k on it, no problems.


----------

